# Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro



## Opto (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an Alle... ich suche jetzt schon zwei Tage nach der Einstellung für die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit. Im Manuel, im Internet und hier im Forum habe ich nichts gefunden. Auch mein Menü auf dem E-Lot habe ich mehrfach durchforstet. Gibt es diese Einstellung überhaupt? Und wenn ja kann mir einer den Weg weisen. Ich bin am verzweifeln - ich glaube aber diese Einstellmöglichkeit schon mal gesehen zu haben. Falls hier doch was im Forum existiert reicht mir auch der Link dazu.

Danke & Grüße...


----------



## 63°Nord (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro*

Hier gibts Anleitungen: www.fnet.de
Da sollte es drinstehen

Frohe Weihnacht


----------



## Opto (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro*

Hallo und danke für deine Antwort. Leider hilft mir dies nicht weiter. Die Anleitungen hatte ich schon durch.
Dir auch frohe Weihnachten...


----------



## Cormoraner (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro*

Habe das X125 und da ist es ohne Probleme einzustellen. Ich schaue mal auf dem 5x pro von meinem Kollegen beim nächsten Mal ob ich das finde.


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro*

Moin. Ich hab das Mark 5 . Die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit lässt sich nicht verändern.  Nur die ping Geschwindigkeit . Je nachdem was du nimmst ( abhängig von der Boots Geschwindigkeit ) läuft das bild dann langsamer oder schneller.


----------



## Opto (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Habe das X125 und da ist es ohne Probleme einzustellen. Ich schaue mal auf dem 5x pro von meinem Kollegen beim nächsten Mal ob ich das finde.


Sau cool - ich danke Dir... #6


----------



## Opto (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Moin. Ich hab das Mark 5 . Die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit lässt sich nicht verändern.  Nur die ping Geschwindigkeit . Je nachdem was du nimmst ( abhängig von der Boots Geschwindigkeit ) läuft das bild dann chneller.



Das kann dann eventuell auch bei dem 5x pro sein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so versteckt sein sollte. Im simulator läuft das auch schneller und ich kann die geschwindigkeit ändern über die ping-geschw. aber ping ist ja nicht die bildlaufeigenschaft sondern die anzahl der gesendeten wellen. Sollte ich mich da falsch belesen habe nur raus damit. Die geschwindigkeit ist im simulator auch abhängig von anderen Einstellungen. Ich kann bloß nicht abschätzen wie sich das dann auf dem wasser verhält. Ich hatte das echolot schon ein paar mal im Einsatz und versuche so allmählich mehr Möglichkeiten auszuloten.:q
kannst du mir eventuell deine einstellungen durchgeben. Aber ohne empfindlichkeit und der gleichen. sofern das sinnvoll ist natürlich. Ich bin auf seen unterwegs die bis zu 30/35m tief sind. Auch Dir vielen dank...


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro*

Der thomas hat nen video vom schlageter hier eingestellt wo man ganz gut was mit anfangen kann . Dir meine einstellungen zu geben ist völlig sinnfrei  da ich mein Echo immer wieder anders einstelle und auf das jeweilige Gewässer anpasse. Eines allerdings ist bei mir immer gleich . Die ping Geschwindigkeit.  Da ich nur rudere steht das bei mir immer auf langsam . Schau dir mal das Video an , da wird erklärt warum .


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309917


----------



## Opto (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro*

Super, vielen dank für den link zum Video. Werde ich mir nachher noch anschauen.
Ja, du hast recht mit dem auf ein Gewässer abgestimmte E-Lot. Sorry, meine Frage war grundlegend falsch formuliert. Ich meinte eher eine Art Grundeinstellung. Aber hast du ja beantwortet..
Danke nochmal und angenehme Feiertage...


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lowrance mark 5x pro*

Dito #h


----------

